# Is the geryi a good solitary piranha?



## battlefish (Oct 17, 2004)

Shark aquarium has nice 8 inch geryi they look like my irritan, accept for a whole lot bigger are they aggressive when kept alone?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I would imagine, they are serras!!

Not neccessarily aggressive but defenitly a good solitary fish to have!


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Don't get them because they are agressive you could be disapointed but i'd get the geryi because they are not common in aquariums and they look nice !


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

well, geryi are very cool looking, but i dunno bout the solitary. if ur looking for something more aggressive, i think u might be distapointed, irritans are generally one of the most aggresiive, and geryi are "docile" piranhas


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tibs said:


> well, geryi are very cool looking, but i dunno bout the solitary. if ur looking for something more aggressive, i think u might be distapointed, irritans are generally one of the most aggresiive, *and geryi are "docile" piranhas*
> [snapback]1074622[/snapback]​


I would say that this statement obviously comes from someone with zero experience with geryi. That is just a guess....but making that statement makes it quite clear. Docile is not a word that could be used to describe this species.

Geryi act like any other serrasalmus species when solo.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

what tank would you need to house a geryi from SA(8") temporarily? for life?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

PuffPiff said:


> what tank would you need to house a geryi from SA(8") temporarily? for life?
> [snapback]1075139[/snapback]​


Temporarily at least a 40x16x16" (40g) tank.
For life, a Geryi would require at least 48x20x20" (75g) of tank space: they can grow to 10" in size, possibly even a tad larger...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Geryi are very far from being docile .


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i meant for being a piranha, they are notice the " " round docile.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's also incorrent: Geryi are no more docile or agressive than a Rhom, Elong, Irritans or other Serra...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Tibs said:


> i meant for being a piranha, they are notice the " " round docile.
> [snapback]1075222[/snapback]​


Could you describe for us , where you saw or monitored this "Docile" geryi , and what is your definition of docile ? Thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tibs said:


> i meant for being a piranha, they are notice the " " round docile.
> [snapback]1075222[/snapback]​


I guess I am confused by your meaning of docile.

Just because they can sometimes be kept together does not mean they are docile. Are pygos docile? Are my group of irritans docile? Ask Hareball how docile they are.....He is an oldschool piranha keeper and the only piranha to ever bite him was a geryi. Or ask a few of the people that have tried to keep them together on this site and get their reaction to loosing, or almost loosing, a 250.00 fish to tank aggression.

All you have to do is see them at feeding time, or how they treat other fish, and you will see they are far from docile.

I just dont want people to get the wrong opinion of these fish should they be interested in getting one or more. They are every bit as aggressive and unpredictable as any other species of piranha. Some of us have been lucky to get a group that will tollerate eachother....but there are many others that have very different experiences when attempting to group this species.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

well i think Tibs is more a cichlid guy...cichlid people say that their fish are more agressive than p but again it always depends on the fish itselfs. Personaly i don't care if they are agressive or not..


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

matc07098702 said:


> well i think Tibs is more a cichlid guy...cichlid people say that their fish are more agressive than p but again it always depends on the fish itselfs. Personaly i don't care if they are agressive or not..
> [snapback]1075312[/snapback]​


lol, im not much of a cichlid guy(come to think bout it i currently have no piranhas and we have bout 18 different cichlids in the house :laugh: ), but i was just stating from what ive read, no need to get all flamey, i realize that absoulutly no piranha is docile, and that every piranha is different. and to the starter of this thread, i think if ur cramped on space stay wit the irritan, in a generalization there one of the most aggressive piranhas(but do to indivuality i guess a geryi could be more aggressive)


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > i meant for being a piranha, they are notice the " " round docile.
> ...


I think that is the most important thing with the geryi groups.These guys that are lucky enough to have however many together, usually had more then that along the way, and had to sell a few off, or seperate them and select the ones to keep together.

Ask b-ack51 also, nothing like that new 250$ 3rd geryi for his group, lasting less then 1 week, WITH DIVIDER......lol....they broke it down..

they are awesome fish, have that xingu rhom/diamond rhom red eye, look like a rhom mixed with a compressus or altuvie to me, great fish, and most of the time you can sell them easily down the road also, if you get bored with them.

If i ever get the chance to get small ones 5" or less I would buy them up...


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Everything said here is really good information. Overall they are a serra and will act like a serra. You could havea ny piranha bite you. That isn't saything that if you put your hand in a rhom tank, each rhom is going to bite you, it is up to that fish. I have learned over the .... few months beleive it or not, that you should get a piranha on how they look. I LOVE my brandti's awsome gold color and my rhoms overall sleek look. And I just got some caribe because they are my favorite pygo!

If you are interested I would say go for it!


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

how long do you think it'd be ok to keep one in a 40? b/c i wanna get one before SA sells out and i cant really afford a new tank righ now


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> how long do you think it'd be ok to keep one in a 40? b/c i wanna get one before SA sells out and i cant really afford a new tank righ now
> [snapback]1076538[/snapback]​


til reaches bout 8-10", but that would take some time cuz as with serras they grow ~1" a year

BTW: were talking bout a 40BRD here arnt we?


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

damn i'm f'in stupid, i dont even have a 40 breeder. no geryi for me


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > i meant for being a piranha, they are notice the " " round docile.
> ...


I lost one due to a bully Geryi. Docile he's not. He's got more balls than my rhom, and that's saying alot. I would personally think a 40G breeder is enough for one Geryi for life.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Tibs said:


> well, geryi are very cool looking, but i dunno bout the solitary. if ur looking for something more aggressive, i think u might be distapointed, irritans are generally one of the most aggresiive, and geryi are "docile" piranhas
> [snapback]1074622[/snapback]​


I can appreciate that you want to offer your input and help as many people as possible, but it might be best if you refrain from commenting on issues you don't have much (any) personal experience with since it is misleading when members think you're commenting from experience or personal knowledge. In actuality a member could just make their own assumptions and have just about as much chance of being accurate, and the idea here is to share *experience* with each other, not hearsay and blind guesses. The last thing anyone needs is to hear something from someone who has no experience on the matter in question, and then think it came from a good source and go repeating it themselves and next thing you know these things become "fact" when nobody along the way has done anything other than guess.


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

I LIKE S. GERYI BECAUSE THEY ARE NOT SKITTISH THE'RE BEAUTIFUL
AND LIKE ANY PIRANHA THEY ARE AGGRESSIVE ,DON'T FORGET THEY ARE FIN NIPPERS.


----------

